# So a few days ago, I watched Zootopia.



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh, by the way, probably spoiler alert! If you no like spoilers, then get the hell outta here!


So yeah. I went ahead and watched Zootopia by myself, and I loved it. Ignoring the racial implications, it was a good movie. With the racial implications, it's still a very good (and dark) movie. My only complaint was the fact that they brought up a desert segment, and it's only seen one or two times, whereas there are plenty of scenes with the rest of the districts of the city displayed.The chemistry between Nick and Judy is rather pleasant, and the fact that their relationship status at the end remains ambiguous is a rather neat twist, what with most Disney movies having the whole "guy and girl protagonists HAVE to fall in love" trope.

Admittedly, I also have a problem with the reveal at the end. I admittedly ran into some spoilers at one point and spent several months trying to repress the memories of them (I can remember events that happened ages ago quite clearly, which often causes me psychological tension during my everyday life.) But even without the spoilers, I would have probably seen Bellweather's betrayal coming from ten miles away.

However, my love of the movie is spoiled by some of the fan art I've seen drawn of it. While a lot of it is cute, and if done right, heartwarming, a lot of it is......yeah.... What's worse is the fact that I am now physically unable to click onto any reviews of it, knowing that people are going to be arguing about the movie and whether it was good or bad. Meanwhile, I'm sitting in the small room I'd call my cave not giving two sh!ts about what other people think.

So if you haven't seen it and were enough of an idiot to ignore the spoiler alert at the top of this f***ing rant, go get it on DVD or blu-ray (or if they ever put it on Netflix, which I doubt they will), and form your own opinion on the movie! Oh, and don't start a flame war. I'd prefer it if we could have a CIVIL discussion about our opinions. Now I gotta go before my mind blanks out and I forget why I'm typing this.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey, remember when they had the "infected" predators locked away in a research lab and they didn't bother to do any sort of test to see if there was anything added to their system to cause them to go feral?  Ya know, basic forensics police work.

LOL


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Hey, remember when they had the "infected" predators locked away in a research lab and they didn't bother to do any sort of test to see if there was anything added to their system to cause them to go feral?  Ya know, basic forensics police work.
> 
> LOL


Yeah, I guess I subconsciously noticed the fact that THERE WAS A F***ING LAB WITH A CHAIR SHOWN AT ONE POINT. But I just sorta told myself that it was some old gear from back before they used it to keep the predators in there.

I just feel like knowing all these criticisms ruins my viewing experience, but f*ck it. I'll just put my lack of a short-term memory (which I should probably have checked) aside to enjoy it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey, remember when it was revealed that there was a monitoring system of a vast array of cameras that covered every single road and block in all of Zootopia.   And the police never even bothered to use it.  If they actually did some "police" work they could have found the missing Gopher husband in a matter of minutes, making Judy's character and her place in Zootopia entirely pointless.

LOL


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 5, 2016)

Believe it or not, but I actually didn't see the Bellweather reveal. I actually thought they were going to play the evil politician trope straight, so I was surprised to find that wasn't the case (I felt they built Lionheart up to be the typical douchebag politician). In addition to that, I assumed that the rabid thing was caused by rabies.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't think rabies causes a change in eye color.

but then again, neither does any other illegal drug or hallucinogen I know about.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 5, 2016)

But blue berries do.

LOL


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 5, 2016)

Wait, there was a change in eye color when they went feral? I never noticed that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> But blue berries do.
> 
> LOL


Nick's eyes never changed color. If you look at it, it's a way to let you know about the swap.


Inzoreno said:


> Wait, there was a change in eye color when they went feral? I never noticed that.


You can see it if you stare at it closely like I do.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 6, 2016)

I saw the big reveal. I actually saw this sticky note and thought it was important, so whenever Doug was mentioned, I made the association immediately.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

I missed a lot the first time I saw the film, and never saw the Bellwether reveal coming.  Now that all the little tidbits are out, Doug's phone number, and the whole eye change when a predator went savage shows there were many hints to the story.  Seeing it for the first (and second) time in theaters I did not catch these things, though I tried to catch them the second time when I had read about them.  I don't see these little things as annoying or anything because I'm sure a good number of people in the audience missed these things too because they go by so fast.  I found Zootopia to be very enjoyable, and the social messages didn't bother me, despite all the hammering home about equality, believing in yourself despite the odds, and prejudice.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 6, 2016)

Blu-wolf said:


> I missed a lot the first time I saw the film, and never saw the Bellwether reveal coming.  Now that all the little tidbits are out, Doug's phone number, and the whole eye change when a predator went savage shows there were many hints to the story.  Seeing it for the first (and second) time in theaters I did not catch these things, though I tried to catch them the second time when I had read about them.  I don't see these little things as annoying or anything because I'm sure a good number of people in the audience missed these things too because they go by so fast.  I found Zootopia to be very enjoyable, and the social messages didn't bother me, despite all the hammering home about equality, believing in yourself despite the odds, and prejudice.


I was fine with the whole "believe in youself" sh!t considering how hard I am on myself


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 6, 2016)

i finally watched it just now.
it was cute and all but kinda..."meh". i was hoping for something else. i don't know what; just something...else.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i finally watched it just now.
> it was cute and all but kinda..."meh". i was hoping for something else. i don't know what; just something...else.


well, we've got a furry documentary coming up.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> well, we've got a furry documentary coming up.


What you talking about?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 7, 2016)

Disney has been pouring so much detail into their movies' environments that you would watch parts of them over and over in slo-mo and still not take in every detail. -At least with their newest movies like Wreck it Ralph and Big Hero 6. it's actually feels like kind of a waste because they put so much effort into asset designs that're only going to be seen for 2 seconds at the most. All of those hi-res hi-detail models and textures, seen at a mile's distance and rendered in ridiculous detail all to be seen far off in the background of a 4 second scene. Makes me wish they put that much effort into designing an interactive games instead of a movie. Hopefully within the next two decades or so, we'll be watching these movies in VR or something where we can really explore these super detailed environments.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 7, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What you talking about?


I remember reading something about some guy making a furry documentary.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> ohhhh just imagine zootopia in vr
> the fun i will have with nick


Stahp right there. we don't need to know about your homo-erotic sexual fantasies regarding a fictitious male of vulpine origins.


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

@modfox i thaught you were straight...


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

you dirty minds

what if it was another type of fun
what if i was to shoot him with a nerf gun
or have an airsoft war with him
just because i said i was going to have fun with him doesn't mean that kinda fun


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> what if it was another type of fun


Oh God... He has developed some sick fetish he wont talk about


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

Storok said:


> Oh God... He has developed some sick fetish he wont talk about


just no storok just no!


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> just no storok just no!


Disney ruined more then just your childhood lad... Now it will ruin your complete life


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

Storok said:


> Disney ruined more then just your childhood lad... Now it will ruin your complete life


storok just stop you are clogging up the thread


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> ohhhh just imagine zootopia in vr
> the fun i will have with nick


This is how


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

Storok said:


> This is how


stop being childish


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> stop being childish


But I want to be forever young


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

Storok said:


> But I want to be forever young


go ahead i ain't stopping ya


----------



## Voresh (Jul 7, 2016)

Omg Rhuematism, you're posts.. I'm dying! I didn't pick up on literally anything, none of the in film hints or teasers because I was too busy being in awe at the great detail in all the characters, and enjoying the film and its plot. OP, you made the right choice to divulge from reviews/critics and advise people to form their own opinions about the film. I was too busy to notice that the cup Lionheart gave to Bellewheather said world's best dad even though I saw the words. Which means he has wife/kids?? rip.


----------

